# Now, MSI enters PC case market



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

The first review is here:-

MSI Nighthawk Case Review | Hardware Secrets

Looks like they are too attached to the Hawk name. 


Some of the highlights as compared to other cases:-

1) built-in 12-in-1 card reader with a USB 2.0 port
2) 200mm fan fitted in left side-panel
3) 3 USB ports in front, only one of them is USB 3
4) optional 120 mm fan on the bottom panel, comes with an air filter for this
5) *You can’t route cables behind the motherboard tray*


*i.imgur.com/v0C49.jpg


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> l 120 mm fan on the bottom panel, comes with an air filter for this
> 5) *You can’t route cables behind the motherboard tray*



Bummer. They have a lot to learn then.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 26, 2012)

no cable routing = no use


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2012)

Skud said:


> 5) *You can’t route cables behind the motherboard tray*



Anyone don't need any review. This one reason is more than enough to tag this produce as a big fail. Better luck next time MSI.


----------



## asingh (Jan 26, 2012)

No routing, is a NO NO these days. Hopefully they should learn at an exponential rate.


----------



## Skud (Jan 26, 2012)

CM Elite 430 has done well without any cable routing. Question is whether MSI is going to release this in India. Also at $90, its costly.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2012)

no exhaust fan on the rear or top side ???


----------



## Skud (Jan 27, 2012)

1 at rear.

Here comes the Raptor:-

MSI Raptor


Go figure:-

*lanoc.org/images/reviews/msi_raptor/fv.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ nice find - considering the features ( read USB 3.0 port and quality fans ) the price should be a bit low - say around ~2.2-2.5k IMO


----------

